# To OA or Not OA / Elgin Year ??



## Kato (Aug 10, 2019)

I've had this Elgin for a few years now and have though about doing an OA bath. After seeing what @Nickinator did to the 1940 Colson I'm leaning towards doing it. It has some crusty / flaky spots that might not work out too well but I'm curious to see how the rest would turn out. 
Looking for opinions / ideas on if I should or shouldn't...........
Also, not sure what year this Elgin is - ideas on that ??        Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 10, 2019)

If you do it right it will lighten the paint, and bring it back closer to factory, and remove rust. If there is paint flaking off it won’t help that, depending on how loose it is you may lose some of it just from sitting in water.

Make sure you check for the right way to do an OA bath, very warm water is the key, and it doesn’t need to sit in it for very long, We’ve had some parts lighten as little as 10 minutes.

Good luck.
Darcie


----------



## Kato (Aug 14, 2019)

Here is what I found for OA on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/OXALIC-Cryst...s=oxilic+acid&qid=1565823523&s=gateway&sr=8-3

I'm going to start checking threads for ratio of OA to gallon of water etc
Open to suggestions from those who have done it with success
I think I'm going to try the front fender in a big tote first and see how that goes.


----------

